# FF FORUM MEMBER WORD SEARCH



## pirate_girl

*Whew!!
Finally it's finished!!

Ok.. there are 70 members names contained in this word search puzzle.

First find you, then if you like- see if you can find the others.

I did not purposely leave anyone out.

The names used are those I see on the forum most often, sooooo happy hunting*    .


----------



## mak2

I dont see a single 2 in the whole puzzle.  Did you forget me PG?


----------



## pirate_girl

No Mak.. if I'd have added the 2 it would have been too easy for you LOL!!
You're there hun.. keep looking.
Anyone with a number in their name, I left it out..


----------



## Big Dog

Mines diagonal, right to left!


----------



## California

Well if I substitute enough letters like a secret code I guess I can make it say 'california'. 

Can they be in a Z or V -shaped line?

How about an expanding spiral using every third letter?


----------



## urednecku

I start 5 rows from the bottom in the middle, then go diagonal to the top/right.


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> Well if I substitute enough letters like a secret code I guess I can make it say 'california'.
> 
> Can they be in a Z or V -shaped line?
> 
> How about an expanding spiral using every third letter?


6th line down.. find the C buster lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hey PG, been a really SLOW day, huh????

I'm there, I'm there!!!!  Although how you knew my real name was Yobro Tagaleus, I'll never know.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey PG, been a realy SLOW day, huh????


.. just thought this would be a fun thing to do..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

mak2 said:


> I dont see a single 2 in the whole puzzle.  Did you forget me PG?


Nope mak, she didn't forget you or me, just didn't include numbers
At first glance I see 18


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Nope mak, she didn't forget you or me, just didn't include numbers
> At first glance I see 18



How could I forget you?

Yep, a few of the member names jump right out at you..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

22 so far


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> 22 so far


Getting a headache or eyestrain yet?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Silly me was looking for Bob Pierce............geez
24


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Silly me was looking for Bob Pierce............geez
> 24


That makes two of us..

Oh wait.. you meant the puzzle.. of course, the puzzle..
Ahem..
Bobcat is there.. hehe


----------



## Bobcat

OhioTC18 said:


> Silly me was looking for Bob Pierce............geez
> 24



Pullleez don't look for me!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Bobcat is there.. hehe



Yes I found him and 28 others so far


----------



## cowgirl

*I found mine and several others.*


----------



## Spiffy1

Nice job PG!  A bunch do jump out a few others do seem to hide some, but I haven't looked that long yet.

California yours is the same slope as mine and opposite direction, if you haven't already found it.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey PG, been a really SLOW day, huh????
> 
> I'm there, I'm there!!!!  *Although how you knew my real name was Yobro Tagaleus, I'll never know*.


LOL!!!!!
You goofball!!


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


> 6th line down.. find the C buster lol


C A T G N S ???

Oh. That third  'e' looking thing is a C. Now I see it!


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> C A T G N S ???
> 
> Oh. That third  'e' looking thing is a C. Now I see it!


Sheesh!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Found 36 so far, time for bed


----------



## California

pirate_girl said:


> 6th line down.. find the C buster lol


Yeah. That 'c' looks identical to the second 'c' in 'princess'. Once I got that, it was easy!


----------



## Spiffy1

The c's do come across as e's on my monitor too, but the e's are obvious enough that they're quite distinguisable.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Found 36 so far, time for bed



Well you made it over half way through.
Thanks for searching sweety!
Now go get the Visine and sleep well..


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> The c's do come across as e's on my monitor too, but the e's are obvious enough that they're quite distinguisable.


Sorry Spiff, I tried to enlarge it, but it made the letters a bit more fuzzy.


----------



## Spiffy1

All that work, even up to date on Galvatron, and you're appologizing?!

Looks great; just took a double take at first for the c's - for which I'll just keep blaming my monitor


----------



## Spiffy1

Found PG, so off to bed myself. [No, I didn't intend it to sound kinky, just couldn't think of a better stopping point... at least I caught the possible implications before Bobcat!]

Night all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Found PG, so off to bed myself. [No, I didn't intend it to sound kinky, just couldn't think of a better stopping point... at least I caught the possible implications before Bobcat!]
> 
> Night all!


Haha!!
I'm glad you enjoyed the puzzle Spiffy, 'night!


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


>


Drinking wine again are we?


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Drinking wine again are we?




No I should be, I am looking at a bunch of little letters that are focusing in and out, more focused out.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> No I should be, I am looking at a bunch of little letters that are focusing in and out, more focused out.


Ptu on uoyr fibocals.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ptu on uoyr fibocals.



ʎuɐ s,ʇoƃ ʇ,uop ı


----------



## pirate_girl

arrrrghhhhhh not the upside down stuff again!!


----------



## California

No upside down for you???


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> No upside down for you???


That's a loaded question there Cali..


----------



## California

After all those c's and e's I need to break the focus on them somehow! 

Thanks for putting this up. This was something new for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> After all those c's and e's I need to break the focus on them somehow!
> 
> Thanks for putting this up. This was something new for me.


Ya welcome!


----------



## ddrane2115

guess I am not there, found quite a few though!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Dang girl....lots of work there... Great job!


----------



## Gatorboy

I knew Dave Nay and I had something in common.


----------



## Galvatron

just got on this....nixon got done twice....must be a favourite.


----------



## mak2

found me.  I feel so much better now.


----------



## Spiffy1

Galvatron said:


> just got on this....nixon got done twice....must be a favourite.


I saw nixon and lilnixon.  Was nixon still twice?


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> I saw nixon and lilnixon.  Was nixon still twice?



nope Nixon and lilNixon were added .. he wasn't added twice.

Glad you found yourself Mak!


----------



## Galvatron

up to 25....jeez this is hard


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I did better last night with beer..............


----------



## pirate_girl

My next feat will be to make a sort of cryptic short story using members names hidden within.
Your tasks will be to figure out who is who in the story.
Yup! waaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on my hands LOL!!


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> My next feat will be to make a sort of cryptic short story using members names hidden within.
> Your tasks will be to figure out who is who in the story.
> Yup! waaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on my hands LOL!!


 
Now why can't I have that problem?  The list grows faster than I can check things off it; finally got that muffler and BH cylinder fixed yesterday, that I was planning to do the previous Saturday! 

Oh well; I'll just have to live vicariously through people here!


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ haha!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Was there an error in BoneheadNW entry? 
I found Bonehead*M*W


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Was there an error in BoneheadNW entry?
> I found Bonehead*M*W





Uhh yeah.. just checked the list and you're correct sir..
However, that's the only mistake I made in adding names..
I'll post them after you all are finished searching.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Uhh yeah.. just checked the list and you're correct sir..
> However, that's the only mistake I made in adding names..
> I'll post them after you all are finished searching.


 OK............that makes 48 so far

Edit.........54, 16 to go


----------



## ddrane2115

anyone find me, I dont think I made the grade


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

ddrane2115 said:


> anyone find me, I dont think I made the grade



Not yet Danny, but she did say that she didn't intentionally exclude anybody.


----------



## ddrane2115

OhioTC18 said:


> Not yet Danny, but she did say that she didn't intentionally exclude anybody.


 

I am on her iggy, so she does not see my posts, just that I was there.  I got there cause I am such a lousy loser pos................

I am not on the puzzle, I printed it off, found all the d's and looked in all directions.................I am so hurt


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OK, here's my list


----------



## terbear1963

60 so far. I love word searchs and this one is definately harder to do without the names to look for. anyone could be on here. Thanks for the fun PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

alrighty then, in no particular order:

Abby
Allen Parsons
American Girl
American Woman
Hutchman
IceQueen
IronChef
JimSlagle
Jwstewar
Kwiens
BcZoom
LilNixon
Mak
Mbsieg
Mtntopper
Nato
Nixon
Nobull
OhioTc
PbinWa
Pigtails
BigDog
Pirategirl
Pixie
Princess
Ray
Rback
Reddogtwo
Redrocker
Rne
Ross
SirKnight
BigAl
SnowcatOperations
Spiffy
Sports
Terbear
Thcri
Tomelescoequip
TractorsU
Trackternut
urednecku
waybomb
blondebullfrog
blondie
bobcat
boneheadMW (oops! about the mistake).. sorry Bone!
Bulldog
Bskurka
California
Cityboy
Cj
Cowboyjg
Cowgirl
Daedong
Dargo
Davenay
DeadlySushi
Dlmorindds
Doc
Durwood
Easttexfrank
Erik
Fogtender
Galvatron
Gatorboy
Ghautz
Groomerguynwo
Howierd
Hulamac


----------



## terbear1963

pirate_girl said:


> alrighty then, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Jwstewar
> Nato
> PbinWa
> Rne
> Ross
> SirKnight
> Sports
> Cj
> Dargo
> Dlmorindds


 
Found all but these at time of posting which is the 60 of 70. 

On edit: Found the rest with the list!!Thanks again PG.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> alrighty then, in no particular order:
> 
> Abby
> Allen Parsons
> American Girl
> American Woman
> Hutchman
> IceQueen
> IronChef
> JimSlagle
> Jwstewar
> Kwiens
> BcZoom
> LilNixon
> Mak
> Mbsieg
> Mtntopper
> Nato
> Nixon
> Nobull
> OhioTc
> PbinWa
> Pigtails
> BigDog
> Pirategirl
> Pixie
> Princess
> Ray
> Rback
> Reddogtwo
> Redrocker
> Rne
> Ross
> SirKnight
> BigAl
> SnowcatOperations
> Spiffy
> Sports
> Terbear
> Thcri
> Tomelescoequip
> TractorsU
> Trackternut
> urednecku
> waybomb
> blondebullfrog
> blondie
> bobcat
> boneheadMW (oops! about the mistake).. sorry Bone!
> Bulldog
> Bskurka
> California
> Cityboy
> Cj
> Cowboyjg
> Cowgirl
> Daedong
> Dargo
> Davenay
> DeadlySushi
> Dlmorindds
> Doc
> Durwood
> Easttexfrank
> Erik
> Fogtender
> Galvatron
> Gatorboy
> Ghautz
> Groomerguynwo
> Howierd
> Hulamac


 


told you I was not included..............I am so ashamed, I must really be bad, some of these I have never seen a post from


----------



## pirate_girl

terbear1963 said:


> Found all but these at time of posting which is the 60 of 70.
> 
> On edit: Found the rest with the list!!Thanks again PG.



Aww you're welcome Terbear

I am glad you all had so much fun with this


----------



## Hutchman

I found me. The heck with the rest of ya!Thanks PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hutch


----------



## American Woman

Finely!!
I found me! I have gone back to this thing and couldn't find American Woman. I was beginning to think I was on her $h!+ list with Ddrane.......American girl is on her own...I'm dizzy now


----------



## urednecku

American Woman said:


> Finely!!
> I found me! I have gone back to this thing and couldn't find American Woman. I was beginning to think I was on her !+ list with Ddrane.......American girl is on her own...I'm dizzy now


I found ya both, with a hand full of others, but I ain't thru yet. No, I ain't cheated & looked @ PG's list either.







Well, ok, I looked, but I didn't copy or study it.


----------



## NATO123

Am I also there?


----------



## NATO123

Oh thanks I am also there.


----------



## Doc

It took me awhile but I finally found mine!  

bczoom and davenay kept jumping out at me.  So many d's, o's and c's but not all in a line.  This is one game where a longer name is a huge advantage.


----------



## rback33

OK... So I just now looked at this.... spent like ten minutes trying to find myself.... Completely bamboozled... then bumped my mouse.... I was not seeing the top of the puzzle... Waybomb's line was the top one on my screen.  once I moved the mouse I could find me real easy!  Fun Puzzle PG!


----------



## American Woman

Doc said:


> It took me awhile but I finally found mine!


Aww come on Doc! three letters?


----------



## ddrane2115

American Woman said:


> Finely!!
> I found me! I have gone back to this thing and couldn't find American Woman. I was beginning to think I was on her !+ list with Ddrane.......American girl is on her own...I'm dizzy now


 

I found you and Girl, and a whole lot of others I did not know where here.........but alas, I am on the list.  That is OK, I know what I did not do..........


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ddrane2115 said:


> I am on her iggy, so she does not see my posts, just that I was there.  I got there cause I am such a lousy loser pos................
> 
> I am not on the puzzle, I printed it off, found all the d's and looked in all directions.................I am so hurt






Your man card should be revoked!  You whine worse than my 3 year old ever did!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ddrane2115 said:


> I found you and Girl, and a whole lot of others I did not know where here.........but alas, I am on the list.  That is OK, I know what I did not do..........





Grow up and be a man!


----------



## rback33

I have been sitting here thinkin about doing that for an hour... glad I am not the only one thinking that. When my 5 y/o does that I quit listening....


----------



## Erik

I just wanna say "thanks for spelling my name right!"


----------



## American Woman

Awwww Eric! Now I can't wipe this grin off my face


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I do not know how any one can sit down and put one of these puzzles together and come up with so many names. Now if it was with numbers I might be able to understand it. My compliments on the fine job.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I realize that with the increased fuel prices, coupled with other global mitigating factors has led to shortages of various food items in the global market place. I did not realize that involved certain dairy by products in the heartland of the United States as some one is certainly looking for some here in this thread.


----------



## Erik

REDDOGTWO said:


> I realize that with the increased fuel prices, coupled with other global mitigating factors has led to shortages of various food items in the global market place. I did not realize that involved certain dairy by products in the heartland of the United States as some one is certainly looking for some here in this thread.


I suspect you're being whey too subtle for some of the folks that comment might be pointed at.


----------



## American Woman

He's a gentleman.....


----------



## urednecku

REDDOGTWO said:


> I realize that with the increased fuel prices, coupled with other global mitigating factors has led to shortages of various food items in the global market place. I did not realize that involved certain dairy by products in the heartland of the United States as some one is certainly looking for some here in this thread.





American Woman said:


> He's a gentleman.....



Yea, AW's blonde roots are showing again. I had to explain it to her.


----------



## Erik

and you both missed my pun.
<sniff>


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> I suspect you're being whey too subtle for some of the folks that comment might be pointed at.





Erik said:


> and you both missed my pun.
> <sniff>



Sorry, Erik. That's really "cheesy" of us, isn't it. I didn't catch the spelling, & AW thought that was just a yankee's way of spellng "way".


----------



## ddrane2115

Snowcat Operations said:


> Grow up and be a man!


 


if being a 'man' is what you think you are, no friggin thanks..........


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> if being a 'man' is what you think you are, no friggin thanks..........



Way to try and screw up a nice puzzle here Danny.
The only way I knew you were commenting period was by seeing your snippets of whining in quotes of others.
Did I purposely leave you out?
Probably, because I have you on ignore and didn't see your name, much less even remembering it.
If not seeing your name ruined your day that badly, well then here.. have a cookie and go sit in the corner.
Maybe you'll feel better.


----------



## Galvatron

ddrane2115 was there all along just needed to look closer

now everyone's a winner


----------



## American Woman

Well thanks to Galvatron that's all cleared up....now we can return to our regularly scheduled "word search fun"


----------



## Galvatron

anyone found any rude words in there.....i found a fag


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ddrane2115 said:


> if being a 'man' is what you think you are, no friggin thanks..........




Well thats Obvious!


----------



## American Woman

Galvatron said:


> anyone found any rude words in there.....i found a fag


I found boob


----------



## Galvatron

American Woman said:


> I found boob



i found god....praise the lord


----------



## American Woman

I found God twice! Hallelujah !


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> I found boob



I wanna SEE yer boob...


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I wanna SEE yer boob...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boob?  Did someone say Boob?


----------



## rback33

Snowcat Operations said:


> Boob?  Did someone say Boob?



Yup! AW did!


----------



## Spiffy1

There's a word matching the name [IIRC and per PG's truncation of numbers] of someone banned.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, I didn't think you guys would look so deeply into the puzzle lol


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Geez, I didn't think you guys would look so deeply into the puzzle lol


 
Ooohhh Ohhhh!  Get out the tin foil monitor hats everyone, I see what's going on here:

"Look intensely at the puzzzzzzzle"  
"See the letters blurring in and ouwwwwt"
"You are getting sleepy, soooo sleeeeeepy."

Next thing we know, we'll all be acting like  or something!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy, you ARE a loon.. 
'Dat's why I like ya so much!


----------



## pirate_girl

Per checking my rep points:



*



FF FORUM MEMBER WORD...                   06-11-2008 09:20 PM                            ddrane2115                        boo hoo to you too.........*




Tough sh!t....
Now leave me alone...Draino
Put ME on ignore please or I'll leave the forums.


----------



## thcri RIP

I didn't find murph, 



























.
but I found thcri


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ crazy man, of course I used your forum name lol
By the way, what does thcri stand for??


----------



## American Woman

Spiffy1 said:


> Ooohhh Ohhhh! Get out the tin foil monitor hats everyone, I see what's going on here:
> 
> "Look intensely at the puzzzzzzzle"
> "See the letters blurring in and ouwwwwt"
> "You are getting sleepy, soooo sleeeeeepy."
> 
> Next thing we know, we'll all be acting like  or something!


Stop it!!!!   your boring me to sleep!


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Per checking my rep points:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FF FORUM MEMBER WORD...                   06-11-2008 09:20 PM                            ddrane2115                        boo hoo to you too.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough sh!t....
> Now leave me alone...Draino
> Put ME on ignore please or I'll leave the forums.



OK.
let me get this straight.
you didn't include him in your puzzle and he got mad.
he started whining enough someone quoted him - which is how you found out he was in this thread.
he was whining about people talking about him behind his back.
you commented to him - in public that it hadn't occurred to you to include him because he's on your ignore list (due to past interactions like this I suspect - but don't know for sure)

and his reaction is to take points away from you?

please don't leave because of that walking colostomy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> OK.
> let me get this straight.
> you didn't include him in your puzzle and he got mad.
> he started whining enough someone quoted him - which is how you found out he was in this thread.
> he was whining about people talking about him behind his back.
> you commented to him - in public that it hadn't occurred to you to include him because he's on your ignore list (due to past interactions like this I suspect - but don't know for sure)
> 
> and his reaction is to take points away from you?
> 
> please don't leave because of that *walking colostomy*.


Oh the things I could say, but won't.
I've been trying to handle it gracefully Erik.
Going into specifics will only add to the drama, so I'll bow out saying I prefer to not be talked to, commented on or quoted or referred to by this member.
There are good reasons.
The End.
Now that we've had fun in this thread, I'd prefer if the mods lock it.
If said member gives me anymore shit in PM, reps or otherwise, watch out, because MY ASS isn't going anywhere.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ^^ crazy man, of course I used your forum name lol
> By the way, what does thcri stand for??




I was once told it was a drug that I didn't take    I will tell you what, I will get you rep points if you can figure it out.  That offer goes to any one else.


murph


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Oh the things I could say, but won't.
> I've been trying to handle it gracefully Erik.
> Going into specifics will only add to the drama, so I'll bow out saying I prefer to not be talked to, commented on or quoted or referred to by this member.
> There are good reasons.
> The End.
> Now that we've had fun in this thread, I'd prefer if the mods lock it.
> If said member gives me anymore shit in PM, reps or otherwise, watch out, because MY ASS isn't going anywhere.


hugs.


----------



## pirate_girl

Should we change your name to Mary Jane? lol

ooooops that was for Murph...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> because MY ASS isn't going anywhere.




Whew, I was kind of worried there for a bit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik said:


> hugs.


Right back atcha babe


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Should we change your name to Mary Jane? lol
> 
> ooooops that was for Murph...




Absolutely Not.  Has nothing to do with drugs at all.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Absolutely Not.  Has nothing to do with drugs at all.


hmmmm.......... hmmmmmm.... ok..
I have to think on this one.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> because MY ASS isn't going anywhere.


 
I'm glad because it's such a pretty one!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm glad because it's such a pretty one!!!!!!!


Hold on there Frank, you haven't even seen it..































Yet lol
Thanks sweetypie.


----------



## thcri RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm glad because it's such a pretty one!!!!!!!




So you have seen it    Heck I haven't got past the


Hey


----------



## pirate_girl

... sheesh!


----------



## American Woman

It's not a drug?


----------



## American Woman

give us another hint!


----------



## thcri RIP

Most go there most days


----------



## pirate_girl

Well gawd Murph... that doesn't help much! lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Hold on there Frank, you haven't even seen it..
> quote]
> 
> Yes I have.  I believe it was a photo of PG prone on a beach somewhere, if memory serves me correctly ... and it should since it's burned into my brain.  Ah!!!!!!, if I were but 20 years younger .... and single, Bobcat might have a struggle on his hands.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Well gawd Murph... that doesn't help much! lol



Ok, I spend a lot of time there and I bring it home with me almost every night


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> pirate_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there Frank, you haven't even seen it..
> quote]
> 
> Yes I have.  I believe it was a photo of PG prone on a beach somewhere, if memory serves me correctly ... and it should since it's burned into my brain.  Ah!!!!!!, if I were but 20 years younger .... and single, Bobcat might have a struggle on his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness.. yeah, um that pic.
> You've got a good memory, don't ya? lol
Click to expand...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> EastTexFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness.. yeah, um that pic.
> You've got a good memory, don't ya? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my memory, unfortunately it's the rest of me that's falling apart.  I could need a good nurse.
Click to expand...


----------



## Erik

caffeine?


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> pirate_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my memory, unfortunately it's the rest of me that's falling apart.  I could need a good nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, what's your pleasure?
> Sponge bath?
> Ya need some help walking now? lol
> An injection of some sort?
> I've been told I am gentle in all areas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutchman

Frank, if you think you've been looking at PG's butt all this time you're in need of a bit of guidance!


----------



## American Woman

Hutchman said:


> Frank, if you think you've been looking at PG's butt all this time you're in need of a bit of guidance!


*Not say'in a word....*
*Not say'in a word....*
*Not say'in a word....*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> Ok, I spend a lot of time there and I bring it home with me almost every night



I've got the H C R I figured out but not the T

*YET*


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Ok, I spend a lot of time there and I bring it home with me almost every night


This is HARD!!!!
Nuther hint please????


----------



## Spiffy1

the home computer research instrument?


----------



## Erik

TetraHydroCannabinol....

(I know, not a drug, but it's the first thing that came to mind after chocolate)


----------



## American Woman

*Tonna Heating Cooling Refrigeration, Inc. 
The name of his business! 
With those hints I was trying to come up with a cartoon lunchbox 

Then I was figuring The Hebrew Christian.....I almost studied that whole religion this afternoon trying to figure where the 
C R fit in    grrrr
*


----------



## Spiffy1

Now that makes sense AW!



> Most go there most days


 
Somehow threw me off!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

American Woman said:


> *Tonna Heating Cooling Refrigeration, Inc.
> 
> *



Now I know what the T is for


----------

